# Sardines - How Much and How Often?



## Raindrops (Mar 24, 2019)

People feed sardines all the time to raw fed dogs, and often they do feed the canned version if they don't have a reliable source of raw fish. With fish we just do 2% of the dog's weight per week. So that works out to about 6 oz a week for an 18 lb dog. So I wouldn't worry about feeding up to that amount. They're a great source of fatty acids and iodine.


----------



## TERIN (Mar 27, 2019)

rp17 said:


> The other day I picked up a tin of sardines and mashed one sardine up with Ateles' morning kibble. He loved it (he's usually kind of "meh" about his food but started eating right away this time). I gave him another sardine topper a couple days later. Now I have a full tin minus 2 sardines, and I don't eat them myself. I'm thinking of freezing the rest, but wondering how often I can give sardines, and how many, to an 18 lb mini. I've seen things ranging from 1 sardine a week to 1/2 a tin a week for a small dog.


Did the sardines upset your dogs digestion if you fed more of them


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

O and never ! I hate the smell, lol !


----------



## rp17 (Jun 6, 2018)

TERIN said:


> Did the sardines upset your dogs digestion if you fed more of them


I ended up only feeding no more than one sardine per week, and his stomach did fine with that.

When I first posted this, I didn't realize that sardines came two ways. The first time I bought boneless/skinless because that was the only type my grocery store had as far ones that were packed in water with no added salt. Each "sardine" was only about the size of an anchovy filet and they kind of got stuck to together and fell apart easily so I didn't know if there was a good way to save them in the freezer for another time.

The next time I went to a different grocery store and they had the Wild Planet brand available in water with no added salt, so I bought those.Those are basically the whole fish (minus head and tail), so they're much bigger and only have about 3 per tin. I've been buying those since, and just give him one and freeze the other two in a ziplock bag for next time. Since they still have skin and bones, it's really easy to pull one out and freeze it whole. At most I only give him one a week.


----------



## Vee (Mar 2, 2018)

I feed diva (6.5kg mini) one tin of sardines a week, she has 1.5 fish over her dry food for one meal. I mix hers with biscuits because she tends to be sick if eating the fish by itself. She loves it, I only feed her this much because I like to give a variety of foods so she will have other things for her other meals.


----------

